# CPC-A in Atlanta, GA



## KARBRAUN (Feb 2, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone, 
I am recently certified and searching for that first opprotunity to prove myself in the Medical Coding field. I trained with the AAPC Distance Learning Program in Human Anatomy, Medical Terminology, and CPC prep courses, from August of '09 to October '09 and sat for certification in November. I passed certification with a score of 82% and am a member of the Marrietta chapter in Georgia. I will be an asset to the Company giving me my first chance, and they will not be disappointed. I am dedicated, dependable and considered a model employee in my previous career as Database Manager for the Southeast's largest Wholesale Tour Operator. If anyone has any insight on finding employment with a Company willing to give me my first shot, Please advise. It will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## NWOODRUFF (Feb 3, 2010)

*Augusta cardiology position*

Are you interested in a position in augusta?


----------



## KARBRAUN (Feb 8, 2010)

*Cardiology in Augusta*

Thanks nwoodruff, but I cannot relocate.  If there is anything in the Atlanta area...Please advise...


----------



## maridan (Feb 9, 2010)

Kevin,
Please send resume. I have positions available in Marietta area.  See the Craigs List ad at 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/hea/1593426507.html   or email  mariettabillingoffice@gmail.com


----------

